# Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Yellow Velour???



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

self explanitory... i need like a canary yellow velour. NOT CRUSH, cloth velour. if anyone knows of a place let me know, i cant find it anywhere. thanks


----------



## scrapinnj (Aug 5, 2003)

i can get it in new york i saw alot of it when i went to get my shit


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

where at? how much per yard? you got a # or web site for the place? and what about orange?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i was given this number about year ago, i was told he could get just about any color velour, ive never checked with him but might be worth a shot

Jerrys auto upholstery 515-243-8962 DeMoines Iowa


----------



## scrapinnj (Aug 5, 2003)

no its a small shop its like 6 bucks a yard i got my blue velour there


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

thanks you guys for the responses but no luck yet. if you think of anything else please post it up


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapinnj_@Sep 14 2003, 07:16 PM
> *no its a small shop its like 6 bucks a yard i got my blue velour there*


 i used to get velour for 3 bucks a yard..... bought some, and now when i need more, the guy disappears :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 16 2003, 07:36 PM
> *
> i used to get velour for 3 bucks a yard.....*


 that must have been nice :biggrin:


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/home/cat...89&ViewBy=Types


try that


----------

